# Finding Lye. . .caustic soda?



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I called the ace hardware and they do carry 100% Sodium Hydroxide. I was like Yeah - I finally found some in Tallahassee. . . How much is it?. . .$10 for 16 oz :crazy. I then called a chemical company that is about 45 minutes away and they have what they call caustic soda. . .$56 for a 50 lb bag. He says that he sells it to soapers and thinks that it is 100% Sodium Hydroxide. He gets it in today. Is this the way to go? I have 20 gallons of goat milk frozen - I have a lot of soap to learn to make! What is the best way to store 50 lbs!


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Caustic soda is lye. That's a good price on it too...you can store in 5 gallon buckets with lids. It's going to last you forever though unless you are planning to soap up a storm. I bought 12 lbs from www.thelyeguy.com and am only on my 2nd container 2 months later....but I don't make a lot. So it's really up to you....just starting out I'm not sure I would buy that much.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

If you do get the 50#, make sure you store it in an airtight container. The lye will leach the moisture from air and cause it to lump badly. 

If 50# is to much for you now.. maybe you could split it with a friend.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I have really good buckets that hold 40 lbs of a horse supplement. They seal really tight. I can put it in that and store it in my bathroom in the barn that has ac to it. 

This is a new endeavor for me. I love my farm and my goats but my children are out of the house and my husband works out of town. I have decided to incorporate my farm and to sell goat milk soap. I love to cook and paint and am a generally crafty person. I am not a sit around person and I need to have more purpose and direction. I have 4 local stores that will carry my products and a new local hotel that is interested in seeing my product. I HAVE to get going on this. I have had to many physical injuries(I got trampled by one of my horses) for the past 6 weeks so I am hoping to really jump into this.

Now I just have to get started - no more excuses! Cathy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you use the walmart recipe it will make 50 batches. Most folks know if they have sticktoitness or not, if you do, buy it, if your one of those with hundreds of unfishished projects than don't. I keep mine in a rubbermaid tote once opened, this way it's easy to dip cupfulls out of it and keep it into a smaller container to use the days you are soaping. I soaped for about a week and knew I loved it, knew it already sold well, and moved to 50 pound bags. Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I know I could go through that much


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

If you like soaping at all it wouldn't take you long to burn through $50 worth of $10/lb. lye. I'd say just go for the big bag.


----------

